# Excision Mass Back



## Trendale (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,
Need help with choosing the right code.  The physician did an excision of a lipoma of the back. He stated the mass proved to be a multilobulated lipoma that extended down to  the deep sub Q tissues. The mass was dissected free in its entirety. When the physician states deep subQ tissues, is this going pass the dermis to the fascia/muscle? For future references, is there any specific wording in the documentation that will help me to determine if I should be in the 20000 series or the 11000 series? I know if muscle or fascia is mentioned I get a code from the 20000 series, and sub q I go into the 11000 series  (superficial), But I am not sure if there is a difference when the doc states sub Q vs deep sub Q. When dissected is stated, does this mean also he had to go pass the superficial layer?
For this report I selected code 21930, since he stated deep sub Q. Please let me know otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## heathermc (Jun 17, 2009)

for lipomas I always code from the musculoskelatal section...yes 21930 is correct.


----------



## Trendale (Jun 18, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks!


----------

